# Attack Of The Killer Apples!



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

This video is just too cute! :lol::lol: You have to watch it!

Videos Posted by Edmonton Humane Society: Attack of the Killer... Apples! | Facebook


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Ohmygosh, so cute!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thats sooooo adorable! silly cat.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

who do you think one?


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Isn't that adorable! I love the reaction the kitten has to 2 apples....haa ha ha.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

That is cute!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: That is just too stinkin' cute. Kittens can be so entertaining .


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha! Cats are so funny.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol, that was cute. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stakie (Jul 11, 2011)

That was adorable!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

The music timing was perfect!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The music was great wasn't it!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Way cute


----------

